# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI Platform, Avaamo, Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Avaamo, Inc.

avaamo.ai/conversational_ai_platform

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Avaamo's Conversational AI Platform

Apr 30, 2018




> Learn about Avaamo's conversational AI platform that reduces the time needed to design and deploy virtual assistants in the enterprise.

----------

